# Springfield Lake Carp



## Normmouth

I finally popped my Carp cherry at Springfield Lake Saturday night. After throwing a bunch of feed corn and hooking a duck that picked up my line. I finally pulled a carp out. 11.5lb beautiful fish. That was followed by a 3.5lb and a 12.2lb early Sunday morning. The catfishing was awful but the Carp made the 18 hours of fishing worth it.

BTW the duck was released unharmed, but he'll think twice before trying to pickup corn again.


----------



## AnglerJustice

Best carp fishing lake in NE ohio in my opinion. 

Ive caught at least 50 carp there this year! 

I live in a canal and they spawn and destroy bread!


----------



## City fisher

Where are you catching carp at? Are there any canals that can be publicly fished at spl? I usually try the lake more side where the boat docks are on the springfield side down by where the drive in used to be off of 224. Either f those places produce carp?


----------



## Dawgus

I see several guys at Springfield who do nothing but fish for carp. They have slow days like anyone else, but they generally catch quite a few. They're normally on the Lakemore side at the cement wall, and use pack bait on hair rigs; using the European style rod holders with beepers. They usually do better in the evenings or at night.
Yesterday I was there early morning from 4-6:30, and the carp were EVERYWHERE along that side. I do mean everywhere. They were from 60 yards out to 4 feet from shore in less than a foot of water. 
Springfield has a lot of good fish, and that Lakemore side is a great spot. BUT...at times the locals get a little crazy or crowd one corner of that spot on the wall.(they will really jam 3-4 guys side by side in 6 feet of space) They're rarely out during the week though, so if you wanna try it, I'd recommend weekdays over weekend evenings.


----------



## City fisher

Thanks for the info, I am def going to hit that spot up. Maybe we will see each other some time. 

Are you fishing right off the wall or off to one of the sides?


----------



## Dawgus

I'm usually right on the wall, just left of center. I can't help it LOL I have a favorite spot. If there's a green Dodge 4x4 there, it's me.


----------



## City fisher

I'll be sure to look for you. Thanks again for the info


----------



## derek johnson

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0186653002895.2488137.21418445&type=1&theater

Is this a carp?


----------



## RANGER 1

Looks like a buff with the black eyes, were did you get it at?


----------



## derek johnson

Southwest Ohio Near Harrison at Campbell Lakes.


----------



## derek johnson

I caught it on a nightcrawler on the bottom. I didn't even know he was on there but when I started to reel him in he put up a pretty good fight. Had a real fleshy spongy mouth.


----------



## RANGER 1

Ya buffs are know to bite lite and can be hard to hook up with


----------



## derek johnson

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Normmouth

My buddy and I are heading to Springfield tonight for some carp and cat action. Hopefully they're hungry cuz im boiling up some corn now.


----------



## Dawgus

I'll be there cattin' tonight, but I love watching the other guys getting the carp on the Euro rigs.


----------



## City fisher

Dawgus said:


> I'll be there cattin' tonight, but I love watching the other guys getting the carp on the Euro rigs.


How did you guys do last night? It was my wife's b day yesterday so she had me on lock down


----------



## Dawgus

City fisher said:


> How did you guys do last night? It was my wife's b day yesterday so she had me on lock down



I fished 8ish to midnight. ONE cat and 2 bluegill. No one else was there. Not even any locals. The water was very flat and calm until some wind came in about 11:00. 

I still see the carp all over the place in the shallow water every morning between 5 and 6 am; when I fish at the wall before work. I've seen 'em in as little as a foot of water in the rocks and broken concrete on the left side. Some of you guys need to try it there that early in the morning!


----------



## CarpCatMan

Dawgus, Are you still fishing at Springfield Lake? Where are the best places to go there for carp and/or Channels? ... Is the whole place "public fishing" ... I know where the park is over on the Lakemore side (Lake Road, I think) ... any good spots over there?


----------



## Dawgus

I generally fish on the Lakemore side at "the wall" on Lake drive. I've tried the side by the park, and get a LOT of snags due to the broken concrete in the water. 
I've been going there quite a bit, just because it's so close for me, but I'm going to find another place. I've yet to catch anything there over 4lbs, and the bite is always hit and miss. One night I'll catch 7-10, and the next night not even a bump.


----------



## slick

Dawgus said:


> I'm usually right on the wall, just left of center. I can't help it LOL I have a favorite spot. If there's a green Dodge 4x4 there, it's me.


You can park on that wall to right? Always thought it was a private lake


----------

